
Obama Or McCain Polls: The iPhone app that will last a day - ciscoriordan
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/04/obama-or-mccain-polls-the-iphone-app-that-will-last-a-day/
======
satyajit
Write 20 lines of code, ride the hype/sentiments, make some quick bucks and
move on ... What's this app going to prove or disprove? How close is the
result of this app going to be to the real one? Is there any justification
behind spending that 99¢?

